# plants for newbie



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i have a lot of plants in my 29 gallon but i dont do much and i am planning to plant or should i say replant my 10 and 20 gallon tank.i have some strong lights on my 20 gallon but normal lighting on my 10 gallon. could you suggest some easy to grow plants.i really just want some that are not hard to find i only can but them from 3 places petco petsmart and online at someplace i cant remember.the petco i dont buy from they are most terrarium and not labled correctly.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Look for anubias, java fern, and crypts


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with Matt,I'll add that anacharis,hornwort and many mosses are easy.
Brian I'll send you some plants if you PM me.I have a couple different kinds.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

I still have some plants thriving that CB sent me a while back, I'd take more anytime. You should take him up on that offer.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i think i will take that offer i wonder how he ships them who pays shipping me or him.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Cryptocorine grow very slowly. A plant for the beginning, which fills the whole basin quickly, the water star Hygrophila polysperma.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Arthur7 said:


> Cryptocorine grow very slowly. A plant for the beginning, which fills the whole basin quickly, the water star Hygrophila polysperma.


you said 2 different things you said it grows slowly and fast which one is it slow or fast?


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Crypto Corine grows very slowly. Water Star is growing rapidly.The image shows water star. For comparison, yet Crypto:


(I still have difficulties with the language, excuse me.).


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ph now i lnow what you meant thanks.


----------

